# Motorgeeks very own Porsche 911 carrera 4 s



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

At the recent meet at Motorgeek,we talked about getting the 911 back into fine fettle
the car gets used on trips back and forth to Scotland
so ,ive spent the last 3 days at Motorgeek ,lavishing some time and effort on this stunning motor,it also was a chance to try out some new products

There are quite a few pics ,so please bear with me ,as icouldnt decide which to leave in or take out

Day 1

Car was ,snowfoamed with Motorgeeks own foam,nice and thick ,and it shifts the dirt
Washed with a new Merino wool Koala wash mitt,Poorboys slick suds,two buckets etc
Wheels cleaned with various brushes and Optimum powerclean















after a good rinse the car was left wet and clayed with
Nanoskin autoscrub pad and Poorboys spray and wipe as a lube
differnt to clay as you listen to the pad gently gliding across the paint,you can hear the contaminents being removed,from a scratchy noise to silence
when removed,works well and no marring on the hard paint



looking better after a wash and clay



the car was dried with hot air pet drier and towels,then brought inside 
for inspection,lights used included metal halide and 50w led

the following pics show various slight swirling ,the odd scratch removal etc

i used Wolfgang Uber compound
this is a new to me polish,you vary the cut by altering the pad
after a while testing combos,settled on Lake Country CCS pads yellow cutting and orange light cutting pads on the Flex vrg,smaller areas (engine cover,bumpers etc,were polished with the Flex rotary using the same smaller pads)





















gloss levels now increasing



roof now done















Good at removing what little dust there was







so thats two days done
onto the third day



exhaust done with Mothers cone,Mothers chrome polish,fine wire wool and Mothers metal polish



Black trim and scuttle panel,treated with Wolfgang trim sealant
heres the under bonnet compartment plastics



after the Paint was give a wipedown with eraser,i sealed the paint with 
Pinnacle Black Label ,Diamond surface coating a ceramic sealant
goes on so easy,then buffs off just as easy,can be used on paint,glass,and wheels (we used something diffrent on the glass,Pinnacle Glass coat)



so before the finished shots all the products used
the sealant was a breeze to use,we applied two coats to ensure overall coverage,it will now stay inside for 24 hrs to keep dry and fully cure,Motorgeek will keep an eye on its performance

A massive thanks to Stewrat from Motorgeek ,who removed the wheels, and cleaned and sealed them up with Black Diamond
the tyres were dressed with Optimum tyre gel

Everything used is readilly available from Motorgeek

My own thanks for letting enjoy my days off on this stunning machine

any questions etc ask away


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely job and beautiful reflections Steve. I had the pleasure of cleaning a Boxster and Carrera 2 in that colour a few years ago. Nice review of the product too.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Fantastic work & a beautiful car!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Done a number on her Steve,like the goodies how's Ron by the way.:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Lovely job and beautiful reflections Steve. I had the pleasure of cleaning a Boxster and Carrera 2 in that colour a few years ago. Nice review of the product too.


thank you i loved doing this one



Young_JD said:


> Fantastic work & a beautiful car!!


cheers appreciate it



suspal said:


> Done a number on her Steve,like the goodies how's Ron by the way.:thumb:


cheers,hes fine,we were talking about you,if i knew you etc


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> thank you i loved doing this one
> 
> cheers appreciate it
> 
> cheers,hes fine,we were talking about you,if i knew you etc


:lol:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice work as always, cracking finish and great to see a different mix of products 'from the norm', some of which, I'd never seen before :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

torkertony said:


> Nice work as always, cracking finish and great to see a different mix of products 'from the norm', some of which, I'd never seen before :thumb:


thank you

i always like to try new stuff

the polish was very good on the hard paint and ,it being deminishing type breaks down and then carrys on working

i like a lot of the "american" products


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice work :thumb: I think the mirror shots of the go-kart and cleaning products are brilliant!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice one Steve. What I saw from the pics is that you really enjoy what you do. Well done.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job love the creative reflections, looking better now.

John Tht.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fab job as always Steve,

Love the 911 :thumb:

Ben


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That was simply awesome, but then that's what we expect from you anyway.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

The Wath lad is at it again, lovely work & great pictures, well done matey


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

A lovely job and great product reviews, well done mate.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Great job! Fantastic car!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job as always steve and love the nice gloss you have got from the paint work


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work lad


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic job Steve, was looking forward to reading this after seeing the updates over on Instagram! Cracking work with an interesting selection of products used!

All the best for 2014 and hope to catch up with you at some point throughout the year too!

Jon


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Once again great work Steve, 

The Pinnacle black label series look very promishing :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

A very good start to the new year Steve, :thumb: keep up the good work and have a think about another meet!! enjoyed the last one!! :doublesho


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. How do you like the black label products?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job as always Steve...:thumb:


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

An amazing car and amazing work Steve :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

top work


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great Steve. The black label products look interesting :wave:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Nice work :thumb: I think the mirror shots of the go-kart and cleaning products are brilliant!


thank you,pity the sun wasnt shining outside



Spyco said:


> Nice one Steve. What I saw from the pics is that you really enjoy what you do. Well done.


i love the polishing challenges,especially when they are 3 days like this one,you can make a real difference,i gain an awful ammount of satisfaction from the owners responces



tonyy said:


> Very nice job:thumb:


thank you



Titanium Htail said:


> What a great job love the creative reflections, looking better now.
> 
> John Tht.





SBM said:


> Fab job as always Steve,
> 
> Love the 911 :thumb:
> 
> Ben





Guru said:


> That was simply awesome, but then that's what we expect from you anyway.





shaunwistow said:


> The Wath lad is at it again, lovely work & great pictures, well done matey





ted11 said:


> A lovely job and great product reviews, well done mate.





turboyamaha said:


> Great job! Fantastic car!





bazz said:


> great job as always steve and love the nice gloss you have got from the paint work


thanks to all of you,always appreciate the words

always looking for a different view,if i could only photograph what i see



horned yo said:


> stunning work lad


thank you



JBirchy said:


> Fantastic job Steve, was looking forward to reading this after seeing the updates over on Instagram! Cracking work with an interesting selection of products used!
> 
> All the best for 2014 and hope to catch up with you at some point throughout the year too!
> 
> Jon


appreciate your words Jon, no doubt well meet again this year sometime :wave:



Kotsos said:


> Once again great work Steve,
> 
> The Pinnacle black label series look very promishing :thumb:


appreciate it Kotsos,i love these cars ,so many curves,a supercar that you can use everyday

Black Label is a great range,read up on Autogeek about them the Americans are very enthusiastic about them



ianrobbo1 said:


> A very good start to the new year Steve, :thumb: keep up the good work and have a think about another meet!! enjoyed the last one!! :doublesho


cheers Ian,you could have called down and helped us,
there is talk of another meet sometime



diesel x said:


> Great work. How do you like the black label products?


thank you,very good,i like them the diamond was so easy to use a genuine spray on,spread wipe off,will be sampling a few more from the range



james_death said:


> Great job as always Steve...:thumb:


thanks james



Dingabell said:


> An amazing car and amazing work Steve :thumb:


Cheers colin,appreciate it ,hope your hand better soon



ardenvxr said:


> top work


many thanks



SarahAnn said:


> Looks great Steve. The black label products look interesting :wave:


cheers Sarah,The black label diamond looks expensive,but you can use it on paint,glass,wheels ,it spreads so easilly and thinly,it says on the Autogek forums that you can get a full application for around 25 cars out of this size bottle,so works out as great value
ill be using more of the range in the coming months


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic, lovely colour too, not noticed one in that colour before!


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Steve, how does the auto scrub pad compare to clay cloths and normal clay overall. Which would be your go to product?


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

Brilliant work steve, very nice car


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work and results :thumb:, I really like the product test and results shows the true potential of the products in action


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

WP-UK said:


> Looks fantastic, lovely colour too, not noticed one in that colour before!


so much better than usual reds blacks silvers,i really like this spec car



huvo said:


> Steve, how does the auto scrub pad compare to clay cloths and normal clay overall. Which would be your go to product?


normal clay has its place ,,for me wheels only,the cloths ,i use an Artedeshine one,very good and moulds over shapes and curves very well,
the pad i found good for large flat areas,but still able to be bent around curves,just not as easy as a cloth
they work in a different way to clay,,you use these by the sound they make,listen for the pad/cloth on the paint ,as you gently rub across a panel you can hear the contaminents being removed and goes all quiet,i put them in the shampoo bucket and drag across the grit guard and start another section
very quick to clay a whole car,i do like them ,you can get marring if you apply too much force,but if polishing its no biggy



h1wtr said:


> Brilliant work steve, very nice car


thought youd enjoy this one Matey,,you still hankering after an italian orange/green?



Trip tdi said:


> Great work and results :thumb:, I really like the product test and results shows the true potential of the products in action


thank you,im loving more and more of the products from the usa always seem to deliver


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Steve

Good write up and intro to some new/different products. 

Great result and your enjoyment came through loud and clear!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Buck said:


> Very nice Steve
> 
> Good write up and intro to some new/different products.
> 
> Great result and your enjoyment came through loud and clear!


thank you,ive been using wolfgang for around 2yrs now,and havent been dissapointed yet,im glad the uber is here as the range before didnt have a strong enough cut,but ill use this product a lot more from now on



mattyh2013 said:


> Looks great :thumb:


thank you,sound just as nice as it looks


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

fantastic job & car


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Fantastic result Steve,'reckon you can teach me how to make a car shine....


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Neno330 said:


> fantastic job & car


Thank you,i do like a nice porsche



graham1970 said:


> Fantastic result Steve,'reckon you can teach me how to make a car shine....


Ill help you out,no problems,
just get in touch
Dont be shy


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Will do mate,flex 3401 has been delivered,just need a few wk's to get some pads.


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

The Porsche looks great!


----------

